# WHATS BEST



## 8677 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi all i very new to this i would like to buy a rifle for rabbiting i have about £200 about $350 any ideas

thanks all

Si


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ruger 10/22
Remington 597
Marlin 60


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Thompson Classic for semi, probably a CZ for bolt.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

You can buy a pretty good .22 lr for that amount. Look at the ruger 10/22.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

dlip said:


> You can buy a pretty good .22 lr for that amount. Look at the ruger 10/22.


 I AGREE !!! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You have 200 what? I am guessing that is English currency. What type actions are legal in your country. Many can not have semiautomatic so what can you have? If I am wrong on all this please disregard. If I am right look into a nice bolt action. You can't go wrong with the Marlins, and they are under $200 in U. S. currency.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

If semis are legal in the UK, the 10/22 is a good bet. You can get the basic one for that kind of money and still have enough left over to outfit it with a cheap scope (I define "cheap" as being in the $50 range; enough to make it an okay scope, but still affordable).

I don't have enough experience with bolt .22s to really give you a definitive answer. I'm trying to pick one out for an ultimate bolt-action .22 build-up. Ruger does make an exquisite bolt-action .22, the 77/22, but it's rather pricey, with an American MSRP of $650.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

10/22 if legal :beer:


----------

